# What do you feed your peacocks and haps?



## cwbrowning (Jul 15, 2015)

I recently finished fishless cycling a new 50 gallon tank that I plan to make into an all-male Peacock and Hap tank. Towards that goal, I ordered 4 Peacocks and they arrived Friday and are happily ensconced in my old 20 gallon tank that has now become a quarantine tank. At the local pet store, I bought Marineland Color-Enhancing Cichlid Pellets. However, what the container doesn't say and I didn't know is that these are floating pellets. While my yellow lab in the larger new tank has no qualms about going up and snarfing them off the surface, apparently the new Peacocks in the quarantine tank don't play that game. They will eat sinking shrimp pellets if I throw them in there, but won't go up to get the floating pellets. Interestingly enough, though, the Sunshine Peacock will go up to get a pellet, but when he gets back down, the others chase him until he drops it and then they eat it. :lol: I have to give these fish full marks for ingenuity. So does anyone else have this problem? Should I switch to sinking pellets? What do you all feed your Peacocks and Haps? Here is the list of fish that will be in the fully stocked 50 gallon tank after everyone has been appropriately quarantined:

1 African Featherfin Synodontis (already in 50 gallon and 5 years old)
1 Yellow Lab (already in 50 gallon and about 2 inches)
1 Sunshine Peacock (in quarantine tank)
1 German Red Peacock (in quarantine tank)
1 Ngara Peacock (in quarantine tank)
1 Regal Cobue (in quarantine tank)
1 Yellowblaze hap (coming in 3 weeks)
1 Deep Water hap (coming in 3 weeks)
1 Red Shoulder Peacock (possibly) (coming in 3 weeks)

Any ideas on food that will be good for all the above? Right now I'm giving the peacocks the floating pellets and removing what's left (which is most of it) after about 5 minutes. The featherfin eats flakes and 2 or 3 times a week he gets shrimp pellets instead...when the yellow lab allows them to sink to him. I've discovered the yellow lab is a pig so I'm not sure how much the featherfin is actually getting fed. :-/


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

A lot of people use new life spectrum, including myself. Either 1mm or 3mm sinking pellets.


----------



## cwbrowning (Jul 15, 2015)

james1983 said:


> A lot of people use new life spectrum, including myself. Either 1mm or 3mm sinking pellets.


Thank you! I'll check it out!


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

I used to use new life spectrum but it is expensive. Recently I started going to kensfish.com and ordering large quantities of his Super Color 3mm pelets. I find these cheaper and very similar to NLS in how much the fish like them and how healthy the fish are.


----------

